# New Canada/U.S. joint border threat/risk assessment



## The Bread Guy (14 Mar 2011)

From the news release:


> The Honourable Vic Toews, Canada's Minister of Public Safety, today announced the release of the United States–Canada Joint Border Threat and Risk Assessment. The report helps enhance our understanding of common threats and risks in the areas of national security, criminal enterprises, migration, agriculture and health at our shared border.
> 
> "The Government of Canada is committed to a safe, secure and efficient border. This is vital to Canada's economy and to the safety and security of all Canadians," said Minister Toews. "Canada and the U.S. are working closely to ensure that our shared border remains open to the legitimate movement of people and goods, and closed to those who would do either country harm."
> 
> "The United States and Canada have a long history of productive collaboration," said U.S. Department of Homeland Security Secretary, Janet Napolitano. "The Joint Border Threat and Risk Assessment reflects our ongoing commitment to enhancing security along our shared border while facilitating legitimate travel and trade that is critical to the economies of both countries." ....



Assessment here, or PDF attached if link doesn't work.


----------



## zipperhead_cop (16 Mar 2011)

Time and money wasting on a grand scale.   :facepalm:


----------

